# o-care



## endrow

We have Capital Blue Cross we are in a group plan with Pennsylvania Farm Bureau. Got the letter. Due to the affordable health care act / law .. Your plan is being discontinued .


----------



## Vol

endrow said:


> We have Capital Blue Cross we are in a group plan with Pennsylvania Farm Bureau. Got the letter. Due to the affordable health care act / law .. Your plan is being discontinued .


Many have gotten that same basic letter.....there is no one to blame other than the potus and the legions of the miserable who put him back in the White House. Every notable thing that obama has done has been a disaster.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

very cunning how this megalomaniac, I mean authoritarian, I mean POTUS.... has delayed the employer mandate past the mid term elections just so the Harry Reid's and Nancy Pelosi's and all his other suck up minions can get re elected. Of course all the idiots will vote them back in and then get stuck with sub standard health insurance. The law was passed in 2010, yet has been delayed 6 years to keep supporting liberals in office.
Now the campaign to reduce work week hours and accept all illegal immigrants is being thrust upon us so we can be more like Europe. I think it's being done as just the right time- when many of the disenfranchised in our country have given up on working.
I hate everything this man and his following stand for, but you have to admit, he's one step ahead of us in almost every way. He seems to initiate every new campaign directive when his opponents are weakened, knowing all the while we don't have the temerity to call him out on anything.
Look at the criticism oreilly faced when he pressed O. If you question him directly and press on him, you're disrespectful. Maybe even a racist according to the main stream media.
It's almost like a check-mate in chess. Every time the going gets rough, his cohorts in the main stream media pull out the race card and voila, the opposition goes away.


----------



## DSLinc1017

This thing has hit small business even harder. I could go on and on, but will stop here because its infuriating. @*#+ ##^&# !!!!!


----------



## Vol

DSLinc1017 said:


> This thing has hit small business even harder. I could go on and on, but will stop here because its infuriating. @*#+ ##^&# !!!!!


obama has absolutely crippled small business in this country....which is the life blood to the prosperity of our nation.

Anyone with 2 cents of business acumen knows obama has put a stranglehold on our prosperity....but I cannot for the life of me understand why many of those same business people would have re-elected this self-inflicted cancer.....other than to just vote against a Republican....which was very foolish and juvenile. Mitt Romney was a good man....a businessman who understands what it takes to make the wheels of prosperity turn. There is not a doubt in my mind that Romney would have been good for what ails our country. It is a disgrace how the media treated this man....a honorable person...who was crucified for telling the truth.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017

As a small business owner who employs 10 full timers and has up to 35 part timers on the payroll. I can contest that small business other wise referred to as"Main Street" is getting screwed. We can not take the weight of additional taxes nor carry any extra heath care expenses other than what we already offer to our employees. I hate to talk about these things on this great forum. Just as much as I hate politics. Id rather be making hay!


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> obama has absolutely crippled small business in this country....which is the life blood to the prosperity of our nation.
> 
> Anyone with 2 cents of business acumen knows obama has put a stranglehold on our prosperity....but I cannot for the life of me understand why many of those same business people would have re-elected this self-inflicted cancer.....other than to just vote against a Republican....which was very foolish and juvenile. Mitt Romney was a good man....a businessman who understands what it takes to make the wheels of prosperity turn. There is not a doubt in my mind that Romney would have been good for what ails our country. It is a disgrace how the media treated this man....a honorable person...who was crucified for telling the truth.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have a friend that would make a drunk sailor blush with some of the profanity he uses to describe obummer, he however voted for obummer, twice!!. Ever the good little union drone my friend is.

I'm foolish and juvenile as well, I don't like Romney, thought he's the poster child for RINO recruitment. However he wasn't Obama so I voted for him.


----------



## JD3430

If you think obama care is bad, wait till you see the crap the FCC is about to enforce on the media.
I can't remember what it's called, something like CIN?

They are going to send their govt goon squads to all media outlets (radio stations, tv stations, newspapers, etc.) and give them an interview to see how well they're following 8 new topics they want media outlets to discuss. They are actually going to FINE or possibly revoke FCC licenses to broadcast IF they do not discuss topics like income inequality, environmental issues, poverty and other mostly left wing interests or meet their criteria. That' goes directly against the 1st amendment freedom of speech. 
So the fear is that your local conservative talk station will now have to feature a host who talks about new compelling issues like lesbian rights, prisoners rights to taxpayer paid sex changes, shutting down farming in California to save a minnow and taxing the rich more to give money to people who won't work.

It's over guys. America is over as we know it. While we were out cutting hay, working hard and raising our kids, liberals got elected and changed our governement. 
In my estimation, the only remaining chance to change this is if there's SWEEPING mid term elections and republicans take the senate. 
I have little to moderate confidence that this will happen.


----------



## hillside hay

We are seriously facing a huge deficit of accurate information thanks to the lap dog media. The facts are out there but as you mentioned most are too lazy to go out and get it. They'd much rather just absorb the progressives talking points. Did you see that piece Webb did at the anti tea party rally? It would be funny if the consequences weren't so dire. Like most of us , I can't understand how everyone's alarm bells aren't clangin away! How do they not sense something is seriously wrong?


----------



## JD3430

hillside hay said:


> We are seriously facing a huge deficit of accurate information thanks to the lap dog media. The facts are out there but as you mentioned most are too lazy to go out and get it. They'd much rather just absorb the progressives talking points. Did you see that piece Webb did at the anti tea party rally? It would be funny if the consequences weren't so dire. Like most of us , I can't understand how everyone's alarm bells aren't clangin away! How do they not sense something is seriously wrong?


Its a brilliant, well thought out strategy Hillside.

The liberal biased media meets at the white house with POTUS, his staff and actually strategize how to deliver the opiates to the retards that believe it (no seriously, MSNBC talk show hosts were seen streaming into the white house to meet his majesty a while back).

But on a more serious note: Look at the intimidation tactics that have been mainstreamed into the public media. Freedom of Speech is being threatened at an alarming rate via new FCC rules. POTUS is using the IRS to intimidate vocal opponents, forcing us to accept bad laws and policy only to change them when it might affect the balance of democrats in the senate and going about it relatively unopposed. The AG is overlooking intimidation tactics at Philadelphia polling booths. The EPA is regulating coal out of the country.

Nobody cares except a few of us "crazy tea party whackos", who when we assemble are portrayed as a small group of toothless ******** with stars & bars t-shirts.

POTUS & MSNBC does a great job of distracting anyone willing to listen by focusing on minor sexy issues like the "minimum wage", or Sandra Fluck, or whatever the fluck her name is.....both of which are nothing more than a political football, fools gold.

Did you know only 1% of the population actually works for minimum wage?

Why does the POTUS focus on 1% of the population, when the vast majority making much more money is hoping just to keep their jobs? The distraction keeps the dummies thinking "what a wonderful POTUS, he helping the poor!!". Meanwhile, the significant money earners, who employ the mimimum wage earners are being decimated by the millions.

You can only laugh, because its so sad. I spend more time teaching my kids what the past was like and what were turning into.


----------



## barnrope

No one knows who the antichrist will be, but I am pretty sure he will have a (D) after his name.


----------



## RockmartGA

JD3430 said:


> While we were out cutting hay, working hard and raising our kids, liberals got elected and changed our governement.


That's the thing. Most of the "productive" Americans are working 50-70 hours per week trying to make a living. We don't have the time to go march in the streets or go down to the capital for some rally.

And in today's hypersensitive, politically correct environment, if you work for a corporation, you have to be real careful about expressing your views, especially where politics are concerned.


----------



## JD3430

RockmartGA said:


> That's the thing. Most of the "productive" Americans are working 50-70 hours per week trying to make a living. We don't have the time to go march in the streets or go down to the capital for some rally.
> 
> And in today's hypersensitive, politically correct environment, if you work for a corporation, you have to be real careful about expressing your views, especially where politics are concerned.


And then the internet came along and leveled the playing field for us.

However, my guess is you will see new legislation crrep in to censor the very discussions we are having right now.


----------



## Teslan

RockmartGA said:


> That's the thing. Most of the "productive" Americans are working 50-70 hours per week trying to make a living. We don't have the time to go march in the streets or go down to the capital for some rally.
> 
> And in today's hypersensitive, politically correct environment, if you work for a corporation, you have to be real careful about expressing your views, especially where politics are concerned.


But the liberal activists that are paid by unions or other liberal interests and don't have other gainful employment sure have time to march in the streets or camp out for weeks in front of banks and such.


----------



## barnrope

Der Furher, Adolf Hitler on O'care:

http://safeshare.tv/w/jyeqLxShwx


----------



## deadmoose

Funny. Sad. Sad. Funny. True.


----------



## rjmoses

barnrope said:


> Der Furher, Adolf Hitler on O'care:
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/jyeqLxShwx


That is so sad, I almost cried.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay

Was just talking with a small business owner.They have pd health ins for employess and last yr it was 43K this yr it will be 76K.


----------



## Grateful11

I think it's time for the Mods. to do their job and move this to the Boiler Room. It went Political with the first response to the OP's opening by a Mod. nonetheless. This one has been lingering on out of place for a while.


----------



## somedevildawg

Grateful11 said:


> I think it's time for the Mods. to do their job and move this to the Boiler Room. It went Political with the first response to the OP's opening by a Mod. nonetheless. This one has been lingering on out of place for a while.


Absolutely....liable to offend someone if we ain't careful....hopefully they don't know the password.....


----------



## Vol

Grateful11 said:


> I think it's time for the Mods. to do their job and move this to the Boiler Room. It went Political with the first response to the OP's opening by a Mod. nonetheless. This one has been lingering on out of place for a while.


How about some cheese to go with your whine.

Mike


----------



## mlappin

rjmoses said:


> That is so sad, I almost cried.
> 
> Ralph


LOL, to be perfectly honest I laughed my *ss off over "fat fingered Feingold". Given my family's medical history I can safely roll the dice and pay the fine as an act of civil disobedience. I truly do feel for those that have medical problems and are screwed by the morons that actually voted for him twice. If desired I'll kick my union buddy that voted for him twice, square in the jewels if you want.

If karma has any say so, all those that voted for him twice, will meet up with baseball bat feingold for their prostrate exams.

I know I sound flippant here, but I honestly believe it's going to have to get much worse before a majority of people in this country get over their chronic cranial/anal conditions, which by the way isn't covered under obamacare.


----------



## Grateful11

Vol said:


> How about some cheese to go with your whine.
> 
> Mike


You know it's pretty sad when a Moderator comes across with a statement like that. I left this alone until the HItler crap was thrown into it. My Father, God rest his soul, fought against that piece of garbage in WWII in Austria, Switzerland and Germany and as much as *I* *dislike* what is going on in this country to have that little disrespect for *any* President of this great country is a damn crying shame. In most forums a Moderator is suppose to remain neutral in a thread like this and move it to the appropriate location. You were made a Moderator for a reason and that goes for the rest of the Mods. too, to moderate these threads and keep threads on Topic. This thing in Gen. Ag News it has nothing to do with Gen. Ag. News.

Forum Moderator: A member of a forum that has extra rights and abilities to "keep the peace" and enact the rules set forth by the website admin. or owners.


----------



## swmnhay

That's whats great about this country we are allowed to disrespect the president if we don't agree with him.It's called freedom of speech.


----------



## urednecku

I never payed attention to what 'section' this was in....until a complaint about where it is. I haven't seen anything that was slightly up-setting to me.

That's what I like about this forum, very little bitchin' between the members. Either helping each other, or letting off steam. I just look @ what posts I missed since my last visit, & read the ones I'm interested in. Maybe reply if I think I can add something worth-while.


----------



## JD3430

After 6 years of the Obama presidency, I have very little respect left for the office, too. 
First, Clinton ruined it for me with the Monica lewinsky fooling around nonsense. To me, he ruined the respect for the office for good. Sure, we knew Kennedy was a ladies man, but at least he kept it secretive. 
Bush restored a little morality to the office. I felt like he was an honest family man with some values.

Obama is different. His game plan is to ruin America from the government out through its citizenry. 
As of now, I'd say he's been a great success. 
He has divided white and black, rich and poor, man and woman, union and non union, conservative and liberal, and whatever other opposing factions there are.

He is a divider expertly disguised as a uniter and I AIN'T FALLING FOR THE BS....I SEE IT VERY CLEARLY. It's ashame that more dont see it.


----------



## Vol

Grateful11 said:


> You know it's pretty sad when a Moderator comes across with a statement like that. I left this alone until the HItler crap was thrown into it. My Father, God rest his soul, fought against that piece of garbage in WWII in Austria, Switzerland and Germany and as much as *I* *dislike* what is going on in this country to have that little disrespect for *any* President of this great country is a damn crying shame. In most forums a Moderator is suppose to remain neutral in a thread like this and move it to the appropriate location. You were made a Moderator for a reason and that goes for the rest of the Mods. too, to moderate these threads and keep threads on Topic. This thing in Gen. Ag News it has nothing to do with Gen. Ag. News.
> 
> Forum Moderator: A member of a forum that has extra rights and abilities to "keep the peace" and enact the rules set forth by the website admin. or owners.


I have said it before and I will say it again.....this forum does not heed to political correctness. YOUR definition of a moderator is for the political correct forums. YOU show me where it says "Moderators" cannot express opinion.

NO, I was not "made" a moderator....I was ASKED to be a moderator because the former owner liked my thoughts, ideas, and opinions that I expressed. He liked my views on keeping foul language at bay... but, in my opinion there is nothing more foul than the stench emitted by the self-righteous attitude of the politically correct who think that anything that does not fall in line with what their views are is wrong.

Us mods do try to keep the peace.....but we will not do so at the cost of censorship....we probably let things go a little longer than most because we know and understand that the "death knell" of many forums is the constant censorship that occurs on these politically correct websites. We are farmers, businessmen, ranchers, and family figures......we are MEN and WOMEN. I will wager that the very vast majority on this site detest political correctness and those who identify with it.

You stated you think I am sad because of my reply to your incessant whining and bitching.....I think it is sad when a grown man constantly wears his emotions out on his sleeve seeking pity from others.

If you don't like the way I moderate, take your whine to puritanize, the site administrator. I will not bow down to political correctness....

You say on most forums moderators remain neutral.....well, I guess this is not "most forums" and it never has been since day one....you might find more agreement and PC on the "Better Homes and Gardens" website.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Well put mike. Its pretty simple... if you dont like what reading, skip the thread. There is tons of other great stuff to read.


----------



## JD3430

It may be mis categorized but that's because the subject changed. Moving it is none of my business. I think of a moderator as just another member that is allowed to express his opinion just like anyone else can!


----------



## JD3430

Obama spiking the football!
More lies.....


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> Obama spiking the football!
> More lies.....


You must be referring to the claim of 7 million enrolled?

Even if it was true, enrolling is one thing, how many have actually paid? No point if the ones enrolled are heavily subsidized. Ponzi schemes can't work unless somebody is actually paying in.

I believe that as much as I believed you could keep your plan and doctor.


----------



## cornshucker

I'm lucky I have still got insurance thru my work, but the part I have to pay out of my check each week has gone up 25.00 per week that's 1300.00 a year and insurance sent us a letter that is was a direct result of new government rules. In this case I really believe the insurance company because I sure don't believe nothing out of Washington.


----------



## urednecku

I think I'm lucky to still have my ins. from work & not have to worry about that "O-care" crap, but @ $1444 / month, I don't know how much longer I can afford it.


----------



## Vol

Maybe increase your deductible. I changed my deductible from $400 to $1000 and my monthly went from over $1200 to $744.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> Maybe increase your deductible. I changed my deductible from $400 to $1000 and my monthly went from over $1200 to $744.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I run a higher deductible $5200 and my premium is $300.Then I put money in a HSA account which is tax deductible to cover any deductible.

BCBS


----------



## urednecku

I don't think I can raise the deductible, it's State of Florida, which is 'self insured', administrated by BCBS. But it's a good thought, I will check on it.


----------



## mlappin

urednecku, just what does that $17328 a year cover? Whats the deductible? Not to be a wisenheimer but do you have enough kids to compete with the Duggars of the 19 kids and counting insanity?


----------



## urednecku

Only got 2 kids, wife & self. Can't remember the deductible right off. Part of problem is wife with health issues. & they have been good about several things.

Before I retired we shopped around, that crap is confusing as hell. Couple of ins people said best bet to keep as good a program as we have was to keep what we have. & with that "O-care" crap.......I'm not going there either. (Blood Pressure already rising just thinking about that screwing we all are getting with that...........)


----------



## mlappin

urednecku said:


> Only got 2 kids, wife & self. Can't remember the deductible right off. Part of problem is wife with health issues. & they have been good about several things.
> 
> Before I retired we shopped around, that crap is confusing as hell. Couple of ins people said best bet to keep as good a program as we have was to keep what we have. & with that "O-care" crap.......I'm not going there either. (Blood Pressure already rising just thinking about that screwing we all are getting with that...........)


So 4 people is around 17K a year. Maybe if you check on the new programs you need to make sure its part of the affordable care act and not the un affordable care act? Sorry being a wisenheimer again.

I'm feeling blessed atm. As a act of civil disobedience I'm paying the fine as I refuse to partake in wealth redistribution thats being called universal healthcare. The wife has SSD and they haven't messed with her premium, doctors or hospitals....yet.

As of last time I checked, kids that are now born with the same condition she had four decades ago are automatically given disability until proven that the surgeries worked and they don't need it. Only took us two years of paper work to prove that she did need it.


----------

